
13$ USB HDMI Capture Card - phlhar
https://twitter.com/Ascii211/status/1268631069051453448
======
heywire
There are also devices on eBay which record to a usb device and handle HDCP.
Works great for archiving content from streaming services using a Roku. Not
quite as cheap as this though, I think I paid $40 from a US seller.

------
sgroppino
The output of a raspberry pi is quite nice. I wonder if it's better than VNC
over wi-fi.

~~~
rasz
wouldt you rather use buildin h264_omx encoder to stream instead of vnc?

~~~
naikrovek
Chroma subsampling and latency says "no".

------
bdz
The reviews on Aliexpress are quite good, picked one up. Thanks for sharing!

------
Jemm
No HDMI pass though makes it difficult to imagine how this would be used for
streaming a Playstation while watching on a TV. Am I missing something?

~~~
rasz
$3 hdmi splitters

------
rasz
usb 2.0, 14Mbit mjpeg, not exactly broadcast quality. Almost makes you say not
to argue due to $11 price point, except there are some USB 3.0 dongles
promising "1080P 60fps Recording" starting at $16.

~~~
tinus_hn
If it’s on AliExpress it wouldn’t surprise me if those were exactly the same
devices but with 1080P in the description.

~~~
rasz
Different case, 30 vs 60 fps, actual USB 3.0 plug and is also shipping from
South Korea.

~~~
woofie11
A lot of devices on Aliexpress advertise false specs. I'm batting about 50/50
for web cams. Half of the ones I got had 640x480 resolution, despite
advertising 720p, 1080p, or even 4k....

The other half are awesome.

Two even look identical, but one is 640x480, and horribly bad resolution at
that, while the other is around 3k (real) resolution.

~~~
rasz
Thats China for you. This is why IMO shipping from S.Korea is a good signal
for legitimacy of the offered product.

------
rubatuga
Just bought one for $14. Hope it’s good for streaming.

